# "Tail" of a foster failure



## rosiebug (Mar 31, 2008)

Well, we are officially foster failures--- we've adopted "Joey Foster" :

Darn it, he was supposed to have some sort of a flaw, so we wouldn't get attached. I guess I should have known our fate when my 5 year old started calling him by our last name within 2 hours of picking him up. :doh:

Paula


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Congratulations!!! I couldn't do it either. I'd definitely be a Foster Failure


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

Guess you're going to have to change banner, LOL. Congratulations to Joey.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Super! Nothing wrong about being a foster failure.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww...Congratulations on your failure!


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Well look at that face on him... of COURSE you couldn't let him go!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Congratulations. How on earth could you let that face go ???? Now... more "family pics" please.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It is a great reason to be a failure. I would just fall in love with him too.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations, that is wonderful!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those kinds of failures are the greatest success!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Congratulations!! Now we need some pics


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations! Yep...I have fail 3 times..... and proud of it.....


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations! He has an adorable face!


----------



## fiestyredheadntx (Mar 27, 2008)

Failure never looked so good! :heartbeat Congratulations!:woot2:


----------

